# Hotrodding Penn 114H



## NoMoSurf

I have an old Penn 114-H that I am thinking about hotrodding. I have seen the Accu-frames and understand that they are no longer available. I have also seen the Tiburon stuff, but their website is not very clear. I am wanting to stick with the same width, but maybe use a billet frame. Also what other parts should/could be upgraded? What drag, gears, etc would you guys recommend. I don't want to get STUPID expensive, but a few bucks here and a few buck there... Obviously, I will have to shell out some cash for a frame kit.

This reel will be used for kayaking bait out from the beach and/or parking boat off the beech for sharks. Might use it for shallow 50-65ft dropping for snapper/grouper. I might duplicate this setup on some 309's or 113's for use as snapper as well. Looking for a fall/winter project as my saltwater season is overwith. I only get down there once or twice a year...


----------



## Flguy32514

Talk to PompanoJoe, He seems to be our reel expert, he can trick out your reel like there's no tomorrow


----------



## NoMoSurf

Flguy32514 said:


> Talk to PompanoJoe, He seems to be our reel expert, he can trick out your reel like there's no tomorrow


Wanting to build it/them myself. Something to do this fall/winter while not fishing. Idle hands... :thumbsup:


----------



## Flguy32514

I would still hollar at Joe, he does so many reels he could probably even find you parts that you want that aren't made anymore, and give you plenty of advice.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Flguy32514 said:


> I would still hollar at Joe, he does so many reels he could probably even find you parts that you want that aren't made anymore, and give you plenty of advice.


X2 give joe a shout!


----------



## NoMoSurf

I'll see if he chimes in here. If not, I'll send him a message. I've heard good things about him way up here in Central AL.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I'll save you a call. (Chime in anytime Ocean Master)

Here's what I would suggest in order of priority...

Carbontex drag washers in Cal's (metals, too. Smooth Drag grinds them flat.)
Aluminum spool
Stainless gear sleeve
Power handle/knob
Stainless A/R dog (plenty of information on the web about double dogging)
Stainless main gear
Frame (Penn made a lightweight aluminum frame for this reel. Also a half and full graphite. May be a more inexpensive option to stiffen it up.)

Call me if you have any questions about the order of things, or if I can help in any way. I have my reasons for the order, which are arguable at best. I get most of my parts from Alan Tani on the West Coast. Ocean Master may have some in stock locally.

[email protected]

Go for it!


----------



## Ocean Master

I have all the SS parts needed at my cost. SS main and pinion gear, SS gear sleeve, SS anti-reverse dogs. The Thin SS metal drag washers and the Carbontex or Penn HT1-100 drag washers all in stock. I can also "double dog" your side plate for you if needed. Soon I will have the SS main gear that is machined in the "hex" pattern inside the gear for more drag power. The drag washers are stationary and only the metal washers turn.


----------



## NoMoSurf

When double dogging, do you make it where both engage at same time or alternately? What is advantage of this? I can see where alternately would make the "back spin" on handle lock sooner. any other advantage?

I will probably buy all of these upgrades and do them at one time. Ocean Master, I will send a PM as soon as I finish this post.

Anyone know where I can get some custom side plates? I HATE the burgundy stock ones. It is my understanding that the black ones will not interchange.

I also see that the Tiburon frame fits the stock plates, but not the Accuplates upgrade. I would like a full frame (not open top) and matching sides.

Joe, what area code is that? You in AL or FL?

Also, on Aluminum spool. Which ones will fit and which one will NOT? I have a 114-H


----------



## Pompano Joe

NoMoSurf said:


> Anyone know where I can get some custom side plates?


I've got a set of NOS older 114H side plates that are bakelight. Much nicer than the newer plates IMHO. JVariance was working on a 6/0 complete kit to complement their 4/0. I haven't checked lately, but you can google them and check.



NoMoSurf said:


> Joe, what area code is that? You in AL or FL?


pompanojoe @ 850-516-2409, Gulf Breeze



NoMoSurf said:


> Also, on Aluminum spool. Which ones will fit and which one will NOT? I have a 114-H


I've got an aluminum spool for a 114H that's just been Duracoated silver. Sell it to you for what I've got in it.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I'm thinking about picking up another reel to start this project on. That way if time, budget or boredom get in the way, I still have my current reel in service. haha
What would be the best model to start with? I don't really like the maroon or red sides, but if that is the best model to mod, then so be it.


----------



## Ocean Master

Joe I may want the 6/0 side plates for a narrow Tiburon frame kit.

The 114H SS gear set is $73.00. Main and Pinion gear. Helical cut so you have to use the set.

The SS gear sleeve is $30.00 and the SS ant-reverse dogs are $3.25 each.

I will post back on the cost of the Carbontex set for these reels. It takes 5 plus an HT-100 under the main gear.


----------



## NoMoSurf

If they get enough orders, I think I am going to try that hex gear set.
What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Ocean Master

They have found that with the hex gear you can get over 30 lbs. max drag on a reel that was designed for 20 lbs. I think I can get that with the regular SS gear set. I'll try it on a 9/0 I built and see. Now this isn't real science here and nothing to do when the reel is on the rod in a fishing situation. I will tighten the star by hand only and have the drag scale secured in a vise. I will attach the line and pull by hand until the spool turns. I'll probably have to get someone else to pull it. 

"They" got 45 lbs. on one using a 7 + 1 drag stack with regular gears. You would definitely need the SS gears with that type of drag. 

You might as well use the reel to anchor the boat b/c I don't think anyone can handle that much drag.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Ocean Master said:


> You might as well use the reel to anchor the boat b/c I don't think anyone can handle that much drag.


Haha. That's EXACTLY what will happen if my wife gets on it. She has a way to find every snag down there. Her abilities to get hung are unreal! :thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe

Ocean Master said:


> Joe I may want the 6/0 side plates for a narrow Tiburon frame kit.


You're welcome to them OM. I'll bring them by for you to look at. 

NoMo, have you ever thought about a ProGear. Ocean Master has some of the larger one and is a great source of information. I bought one from him that's about the size of a Jigmaster. They have metal frame and side plates and some models use Penn parts. You're going to spend a ton of money on modifications and still be unhappy with the side plates. Might come out better going that route.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Never heard of them. I did a little searching and it looks like they are out of business.


----------



## clunan1

Ive used the JVariance kit for the 4/0....its good stuff.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have and use a bunch of Pro Gear reels. They are a "machine shop" reel way before the others. They have solid machined frames and most of them use Penn internals but they use more SS parts than the Penn reels. You can pick them up on eBay and parts are still available thru Randy (socalfishing) on eBay. The 541 and Yellowtail Special are the best sizes. The 541 can easily handle 30 lbs. of drag with no damage. The 113H SS parts fit the 541. Look here for more info. http://alantani.com/index.php?board=51.0


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Pm sent Pompano Joe


----------



## Westend

Just curious if anyone has pics of a reel after it has been all tricked out? Also, curious what the approx costs would be start to finish? Is it better to use a worn out reel or to start with a brand new one? I have a 6/0 that is blown out and was going to take in for service and doing something like this might make more sense. My bigger challenge might be I'm in Atlanta and the 1 reel repair shop would probably look at me like I have horns coming out of my head if I inquired about something like this.


----------



## Ocean Master

Westend said:


> Just curious if anyone has pics of a reel after it has been all tricked out? Also, curious what the approx costs would be start to finish? Is it better to use a worn out reel or to start with a brand new one? I have a 6/0 that is blown out and was going to take in for service and doing something like this might make more sense. My bigger challenge might be I'm in Atlanta and the 1 reel repair shop would probably look at me like I have horns coming out of my head if I inquired about something like this.


 
After the internal parts are changed to make the reel much stronger than stock the reel still looks the same. I would think you would want a reel that looks good on the outside to start with. Most people think these reels are outdated by the new lever drag reels but you can apply more drag pressure from a star drag reel without damaging the bearings or internals of the lever drag reels in this size and smaller.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I'm starting with a 90% condition burgundy sided one. Black sided ones are different inside. I'm gonna go full boogie inside, but probably going to leave the outside stock. I really like the Tiburon frame kits, but they get on my OCD because they don't match the sides.

My whole project is on hold for now. That is until the hex cut gears are available. :whistling:


----------



## Pompano Joe

*Aluminum Frame*

Penn made a version of the 6/0 with a full aluminum frame. Think I've got a couple of the standard width and a wide if you're interested.


----------



## fishonthegrill

*114h hotrodding*

I have 3 114h's that i would like to hotrod..Where can I get the parts to do so.


----------



## Ocean Master

fishonthegrill said:


> I have 3 114h's that i would like to hotrod..Where can I get the parts to do so.


www.alantani.com

I have 2 full gear sets left and plenty of SS ger sleeves and SS dogs.


----------



## Pompano Joe

You can't loose doing business with Ocean Master! Expect only the best from this guy.


----------



## fishonthegrill

Oceanmaster send me pics and a price..can i get aluminum parts for this also?..such as the spool..i would also like to get an aluminum frame for these reels if possible..since i really dont like red or faded red sideplates,is it possible to get Aluminum sideplates made?


----------



## jspooney

Joe, I think you meant to put a "t" after "can". Lol. We all know what you meant but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Thanks for watching my back Spooney! I made the correction. Nothing but weeds and catfish in the surf this afternoon. Really enjoyed the service this morning! StoryPoint rocks!


----------



## Ocean Master

The way you are going I think it's best just to buy a Pro Gear reel. I have some if you want to take a look. The only other way is to go with Accruate.


----------



## fishonthegrill

Well oceanmaster, they do look nice,but since pro gear are no longer around,I'm not gonna bother with em...I'm gonna stick with my senators.


----------



## Ocean Master

With the newer style Tiburon frames the inner side fits into the frame and doesn't use the chrome ring. The do look allot better than the ones I have. I have one black full frame and spool for the 6/0 but its the old style.

The Pro Gear is all Penn inside but they use more SS parts.


----------



## fishonthegrill

I checked out the accurate website...they look really nice but probably pretty pricey.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

How many of you have swapped the drag system over to these Smooth Drag Carbontex system? I'm about to have my Penn 4/0 serviced and was thinking about having them installed. Anyone have opinions?


----------

